# Barking-help?



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Dreamer has barked since we brought he home. She usually only whimpers at home(and she only does it a home on occasion ), but at classes or shows she absolutely screams. I bring her an my aussie to classes the same night. We used to lock her in the building during classes outdoors, but since we could still hear her and there were classes starting indoors, we started locking her in the instructrs car. She barks when I take her to rally practice if I take the other dog out and put her in a crate. At shows we have been asked to move or put shock/antibark collar on her. Her breeder and and i both agree that she is too sensitive for a shocker, and I want to try and train her not to bark before using a bark collar. She is a complete menace to others when she does this. Does anyone have any ideas?

Might I add that I don't let her out of her crate until shes quieted down.She has a wonderful attitude afterwards and works very hard.


----------



## Chells_Aura (Dec 7, 2012)

I wish I had suggestions for you! We're having minor barking problems with Chell... but she barks at stuff outside the house that she feels she needs to scare away from the baby... So we just sit quietly with her at the window and give her high rewards for being quiet.
s she barking because she's feeling left behind when you go off with another dog? Try practicing this at home? Gate her off and train your other dog nearby. If she's quiet tell her good quiet and give her a treat. Work up to longer and longer periods of quiet?
Not sure if that will help or not!


----------



## LCS (Jan 8, 2014)

This video does not address exactly the situation you are dealing with - but perhaps there are some tips that you might be able to use for your specific situation....







Best of luck,
LCS


----------

